# Lalabugs 2020 kidding thread



## lalabugs

A lot has changed since last year kidding season. 
We sold all of our unregistered goats. 
With our children showing, we needed all registered goats.  We are trying to keep our numbers small. 

We have 2 ND does bred. Nilla is due 2/29. Rhea is due 3/7. We're excited to see what both have. Both does are FF.


----------



## lalabugs

Nilla is starting to get round. 5 weeks 5 days until day 145 for Nilla. We can not wait until kidding starts. Rhea is not looking pregnant at all.

I am going to pick up a LaMancha doe today. Excited to add her to our little herd. 
Her lines are:


----------



## lalabugs

Just got home with the doe. She was in with a buck in August. They said they were not sure if she took or not. They put her back in with the buck. Shes been in with the buck about 2 weeks. The owner did say her udder looks like it is starting to fill. 



What do you all think? She has freshened before. 

I will be pulling blood to send off for testing along with pregnancy.


----------



## lalabugs

I am waiting to send off a pregnancy test on the new doe. We're calling her Marie. Her udder to me is not an udder of a doe who will kid in 1 week 6 days. 

Nilla is having ketosis signs. She is being really lazy. Not acting her normal self. Tested her urine. Sure enough she is mild on the strip. We have started treating her. She still has 5 weeks 2 days left. Stressing over her. The only other time I have dealt with ketosis is when Honey was pregnant with quints. Nilla is not that large. We were able to get Honey through her pregnancy with no issues. I will be keeping a close eye on Nilla.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I had a ketosis scare with my ND Busty in Dec...luckily it was just overjelous advice...now I’m on this forum .   I will be watching this thread to see see how your girls do.  I kind of agree, that, Marie doesn’t look,..umm, like she took?  But, I’m a newbie, so, take that with a grain of salt... My girls are due in a week..and are...lazy..I am..not stressing...hmmm?   I’m hoping I got the dates right..we put the buck in with our does..Busty was in heat right away, but, I didn’t really see any Pearl with Stormy, so, I’m just thinking she took pretty quick...well soon see...


----------



## lalabugs

Got some pictures while out feeding tonight. Three pictures of Nilla. One picture of Rhea. Rhea is not friendly. Trying to get a picture of her was a challenge. 
@Duckfarmerpa1 Do you have a kidding thread started for your goats? How are your does udders looking? Nilla and Rhea are starting to form an udder. Tiny little udders so far. 

I give our does the run of the property, besides where we have the bucks. When I bring our dogs out to play/potty. The goats run to their hill and watch the dogs. When I let the dogs out yesterday Nilla did not budge. Just let them run past her. Not normal. When I pulled into the drive, she again did not budge. Usually the does run to the fence when they see me pull up to the fence, then run away once I start driving in. She did not get up at all. Her ketones were down to trace tonight. Hopefully they keep going down and stay that way the rest of the pregnancy. 

First three pictures are Nilla. Last picture is Rhea.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

lalabugs said:


> Got some pictures while out feeding tonight. Three pictures of Nilla. One picture of Rhea. Rhea is not friendly. Trying to get a picture of her was a challenge.
> @Duckfarmerpa1 Do you have a kidding thread started for your goats? How are your does udders looking? Nilla and Rhea are starting to form an udder. Tiny little udders so far.
> 
> I give our does the run of the property, besides where we have the bucks. When I bring our dogs out to play/potty. The goats run to their hill and watch the dogs. When I let the dogs out yesterday Nilla did not budge. Just let them run past her. Not normal. When I pulled into the drive, she again did not budge. Usually the does run to the fence when they see me pull up to the fence, then run away once I start driving in. She did not get up at all. Her ketones were down to trace tonight. Hopefully they keep going down and stay that way the rest of the pregnancy.
> 
> First three pictures are Nilla. Last picture is Rhea.
> View attachment 69193View attachment 69194View attachment 69195View attachment 69196


Oh how cute!!  Yes, my thread is called C & D Farming Kidding Thread... C&D Farming is the name of our farm..my hubby is Chris, I’m Denise.  My journal is called, C&D Farming..Oh What a Life!  Both are...pretty interesting.  We’ve rescued most of our animals..including our goats.  Their udders are pretty bagged up.  I had them both on the goat stand today...unfortunately, they have lice!! Ugh..so we had to treat that...ugh!  But it gave me a great chance to check things out.  Stormy, my Pygmy mix..who is due 1st..I think. Is bagged up well..this will be her %1st freshening...once again, I think...based on my general knowledge on her...I think I have a good idea, due to the fact of her udder before, etc.   She is uncomfortable...I think she only has one...she’s not that big..but, I could be wrong?  Busty...she has about 12days left, her bag looks good too, but...she got her name because, her udder was big when we got her...so it wasn’t tight...clearly not her first freshening.   She has more room to fill in her bag.  But she is big...definitely two in there...maybe three?  Honestly, I’d rather two, since I am new, and, will have my hands full with these already.  . It’s funny that you say you let them have the run of the place...I just wrote in anothe4 thread, that I actually let  my girls free range.  It’s with supervision...but, they have learned their perimeter...and they do not stray...it’s wild...I though5 for sure that when I mentioned it, I would get grief..so, I was reluctant to do so, but, the other person..I forget now..said he did the same!   is that what you mean too?  Aren’t goats just the best?  I can’t imagine not having them, not that we do.  My hubby teases that they are the worst investmest he’s ever made...(they are pet goats, never meant to earn money...none of the farm is meant for earning..lol.). But, he whines that we’d have to sell the kids for $1,000 each just to get what I spent this week...


----------



## lalabugs

Goats can surprise you. I had a mini lamancha that I thought was only having one. She had no roundness to her at all. She had triplets! I was surprised! I am curious what ours will have as well. We still have 5 and 6 weeks! On facebook, in all the goat groups I am in. A lot of people are posting kidding pictures. It's killing me! We are ready for babies already. 

Our property is fully fenced. Out where we live, people do not contain their dogs. I see about 3-4 dogs a day. I'd fear the dogs would come after our goats, if we did not have fencing. 

I could not imagine our life with out our goats. We love them. 

Marie has no change in her udder since we brought her home. Pretty sure she is not bred from the first time. I really hope she wasn't bred the second time, but we will pull blood to check. She is thin, coat is horrible. I would rather get her in better condition and breed her at the end of the year.


----------



## lalabugs

Nilla has 31 days until day 145. We are getting really excited! She is rather round. Curious how many she will have. Rhea has 38 days. We are starting to get close.


----------



## lalabugs

Nilla on the camera tonight. Hubby is guessing quads.


----------



## lalabugs

Nilla has dropped. She still has 3 weeks 5 days left. No major change in udder yet. Rhea still does not look pregnant. Hoping Rhea has twins.


----------



## lalabugs

Nilla is due in 3 weeks 1 day.







Mrs Rhea is difficult to get pictures of her. Rhea is due in 4 weeks 1 day.



Rhea and Nilla are both making an udder. I can not wait for them to kid. Feels much further away than it really is. We have been keeping Nilla's ketones at trace. Nilla is starting to be more active with getting her ketones lower. Still eating and drinking with no issues. My kids will be making guesses on how many and what color they think the does will have.


----------



## lalabugs

Nilla has 14 days until day 145. I am getting anxious! I can not wait! Rhea has 21 days! My daughter and I gave Rhea a small trim yesterday around her udder. You could not really tell how much of an udder she has because of all the hair! I need to get pictures of them today.


----------



## lalabugs

We have a new doe in the kidding line up. I do not have an actual due date for her. She is a Mini LaMancha. She's been ran with a buck since September. The date range is from 2/11-7/19. Right now she does not have any udder development. She is the sweetest thing!


----------



## lalabugs

Blood has been pulled from Marie and Kate to test for pregnancy and disease. I'm not really sure about Marie, since she was put in with a buck in Jan. 
Kate has been with a buck since September. She does not look pregnant to me. But we'll see. I did the bump test on her. Her stomach feels squishy. Unlike my other bred does.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

How are things going?


----------



## lalabugs

My whole house hold is fighting a stomach bug. It's been horrible. One person gets better, then the next day someone else is sick. It's a horrible bug too! 

With the goats, Kate the new mini mancha. Had biting lice. She got a bath. She was NOT thrilled. The lice are dead though. 
Hoping the blood I sent out makes it to the lab today before they do the daily test. That way I'll get the results tomorrow. Other wise no results until next week. 

Nilla is due in 9 days!!! I can not wait! Those 9 days feel like they are going to be forever!!! Nilla is starting to be grouchy towards the other goats. She does NOT want them near her. Hubby is still guessing quads. I just hope for a doeling from her. All my kids hope she kids on her due date. They think it'll be great to have kids born on leap day.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh, yes, that would be a cool birthday!  Quads?  Wow, can she make that much milk?  I know my girl Busty can...she’s making too much for the triplets now and we have to milk her down twice a day.  Apparently she’s ‘very dairy’.  Now we have all this milk.  We made cheese.  We’re trying to think of other thiings to make.  I totally understand the hard wait.  Drove me nuts!!  Plus, Busty had Ketosis so I was really wanting her to just be done.  Hope you guys get better fast!!


----------



## lalabugs

Thank you. I sure hope we get over this bug soon! 

It will be interesting to see if Nilla actually has quads or not. Not sure what she produces. We shall see. Her udder is still small. Not really filling yet. Nilla also is having ketones in her urine, so far we have been able to keep the ketones to trace. 

When we have extra milk we make cheese & ice cream. Both have been a hit. We have talked about making soaps & lotions. Have not attempted it, yet. You can also freeze it for later use. We have a lot of wants to try with the milk, have not done it yet.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

I thought she was the one with ketones, from when you helped me with Busty.  As for the milk, last night we looked up fudge and butter recipes.  We don’t have an ice cream machine...but my hubby loves his ice cream!  . I definitely want to try the soaps too.  It’s just been so busy.  I know, poor excuse...like it will get less busy when it’s nicer out??  We need to just buckle down and make stuff.  Our two freezers are full and don’t want to turn the large one on until we butcher our feeder pig.  So, instead of freezing milk, we’ll probably freeze cheese.


----------



## lalabugs

My excuse is I am to busy.  I also forgot we made Cajeta, it is amazing! I never had it before I made it. If we have extra milk that will be a must to make. Please let me know how the fudge comes out when you make it. I need to invest in a cream separator before making butter again. Another thing on my list. A list that is never ending.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh, wait...the recipe said nothing about a cream separater for the butter.  Just a whole lot of mixing.  Hmmm.i saw the recipe for Cajeta. What is that?  We are all too busy, right?  We are buying 8 mini pigs tomorrow, many of them bred.  We are scurrying today to get things for other animals since we’re going to be even more busy!  I even sold ducks!  Down to 9.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

lalabugs said:


> I also forgot we made Cajeta, it is amazing!


Oh my goodness!  I haven't made it in a while, but it is incredibly delicious!  ( but, I haven't found a way to make it sugar free!)


----------



## lalabugs

You do not need a cream separator to make butter. However you get more butter if you do have a cream separator. We made butter the simple way. We let the milk sit in the fridge for a day or 2. Letting the cream rise to the top of the jar. After the cream is at the top. Pull the jars out of the fridge, let them get to room temperature. Once at room temperature shake the jars non stop until you see the butter forming. It is small particles. This usually takes anywhere from 10-20 minutes depending on how much you're shaking the jars. My kids LOVE to shake the jars. Let it rest about 5 minutes. All the fat particles (the butter) will rise to the top.  Then drain the excess, rinse the butter a few times until it runs clear. 
We love the butter. You just do not get a whole heck of a lot with out a cream separator. My kids also loved making goat butter and cow butter, seeing the color difference and the size difference in the fat. 

Cajeta is a mexican caramel sauce. We all love caramel here so of course it is a hit! Put some on top of ice cream, kids dipped fruit in it. Hubby ate it by the spoonful!  

@frustratedearthmother I did a quick google search, most recipes that are sugar free call for butter and heavy cream to make it. Not milk. 

One recipe:


1/4 cup butter
3 tbsp Swerve Brown
3 tbsp Bocha Sweet
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/4 tsp xanthan gum
1/4 tsp kosher or sea salt
2 tbsp water

In a medium saucepan over medium heat, combine butter, Swerve, and Bocha Sweet. Bring to a boil and cook 3 to 5 minutes (be careful not to burn it).
Remove from heat and add cream. Mixture will bubble vigorously.
Sprinkle with xanthan gum and whisk vigorously to combine. Add salt.
Return mixture to heat and boil 1 more minute. Let cool to lukewarm and stir in water until well combined.
For salted caramel, simply stir in additional salt at the end.
The sauce can be stored in the fridge for a week or so (I've actually stored mine for several weeks). Just gently reheat in the microwave or in a saucepan to make it pourable again.
Second recipe:


56 g grass-fed butter salted or unsalted*
1/4-1/2 cup allulose or xylitol**
118 ml heavy whipping cream
1/4-3/4 teaspoon kosher salt to taste
1 teaspoon blackstrap molasses optional**
METRIC - US Cups

*INSTRUCTIONS*

Add butter to a small saucepan over medium/low heat and simmer, stirring every so often, until fully browned (about 5 minutes). Add in the sweetener, heavy cream and salt (lower amount, see notes), stirring until fully combined. Add in the molasses (optional), and stir briefly until just combined. 
Simmer over very low heat for 15 minutes (don't stir at all!), taste for seasoning and pour into a glass container of choice. Your caramel should be sticky and thick, but still totally pourable. Use warm or allow to cool completely, and refrigerate for roughly a week. The caramel will thicken up in the fridge (as does regular dulce de leche), so either bring it back to room temperature or heat it up with a little more heavy cream (or say almond milk!) to thin it out a bit. 
Note: if your caramel splits (too high temperature is usually the culprit!), you might still be able to save it. Remove it from the heat, allow the mixture to cool down for about 5 minutes, bring it back on the stovetop over low heat, and gently whisk in a tablespoon of water until it comes back together (should happen almost instantly).


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@lalabugs - thanks!  Doesn't help with the excess goat milk - but sounds darn delicious!


----------



## lalabugs

Your welcome. It does not help with the extra milk.  

My kids finally made their guesses on how many Nilla will have. Nilla is starting to prolapse. Thankfully it is a small prolapse and goes back in when she stands up. It is also not fully out while laying down. I'm thinking she has at least triplets. My children are guessing anywhere from twins to quints. We are so close to her due date. Days are going to go by slowly, watching & waiting.


----------



## lalabugs

Just got the lab report back. Marie is pregnant. She had to have been bred not to long before we picked her up. If we use the date we picked her up as her bred date, she will be due June 18th at the latest. It gets so hot here in June. 
Kate the mini mancha is not pregnant. Kinda confused with Kate. She has been running with a buck since September. She is not in the greatest condition, maybe that has something to do with her not getting pregnant? 
Both came back negative for disease.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

lalabugs said:


> Just got the lab report back. Marie is pregnant. She had to have been bred not to long before we picked her up. If we use the date we picked her up as her bred date, she will be due June 18th at the latest. It gets so hot here in June.
> Kate the mini mancha is not pregnant. Kinda confused with Kate. She has been running with a buck since September. She is not in the greatest condition, maybe that has something to do with her not getting pregnant?
> Both came back negative for disease.


Well, that’s great news about the disease part!!   Will you introduce them to the herd now, or wait until alll the kiddings are over?  My new goats know there are goats in the barn.  They go to the door and want in sooo bad.  The baby needs a playmate.  But it’s wayyy too soon to be letting them mingle.  But, it will be fun for the kids, tricky for the moms!


----------



## lalabugs

Kate, yes. Marie, no. Marie only because she is so big compared to my pregnant nigerians and they're going to fight for pecking order. Do not want anything to happen to the smaller pregnant does. 

Marie will not join the does until the other does have kid. 

When you do let yours in together. Expect fighting.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

lalabugs said:


> Kate, yes. Marie, no. Marie only because she is so big compared to my pregnant nigerians and they're going to fight for pecking order. Do not want anything to happen to the smaller pregnant does.
> 
> Marie will not join the does until the other does have kid.
> 
> When you do let yours in together. Expect fighting.


Yeah, I knew that..and Busty got out one day and went straight to the new goats.  She was not nice.  Ugh. That is why I want to wait until the kids are older too.  Not enough room in the barn right now for all of this.


----------



## lalabugs

Good idea to wait a bit longer. 

Nilla is due in 7 days! Yesterday I noticed her having B&H type contractions. Babies are moving around. Her udder is finally starting to get bigger. We will be giving her a shave tomorrow. It is pouring rain here today. We will start taking daily pictures of Nilla from here on out, until she kids. 





Rhea is due in 14 days! Her udder is also starting to get bigger. Still a small udder.


----------



## lalabugs

Nillas udder is larger today. No where near full, but she's filling. She gets her kidding shave today.


----------



## lalabugs

I am beyond anxious for Nilla to kid. These next few days can not go by fast enough. 

While checking the does over this morning. I noticed my LM doe has an udder developing. I bred her for March kidding. She came back into heat 3 weeks later, I did not want April kidding. I decided to wait until this year to breed her again. Well I guess she took that first breeding. Have to go back over my notes, she should be due end of March sometime. This doe is my favorite. She was bred to a ND for F1 mini manchas. If she has a doe, we will retain her. She is not showing a round belly at all. Just the tiny udder.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Wow...thinking there’s only one then?  I thought for sure my Pygmy FF was only having one but we got twin girls!!  I sure hope a Nilla goes soon for you.  I remember the anxiety from a month ago.  I was scared to go to the store.


----------



## lalabugs

I really hope she has twins, not a single. She could be hiding them. Hopefully. We shall see if she gets a round belly in this last month. I went over my notes for her breeding. She is due March 23rd at 145 days. Thankfully I seen her udder this morning, she got her cdt today. She is 4 weeks away from kidding. 

I really hope Nilla does not hold out longer than 145 days. We're all ready for her babies.


----------



## lalabugs

Nilla has no change today. Rhea is starting to lose her plug. Rhea still has 11 days.


----------



## lalabugs

Slight change in Nillas udder today. I seen a post on facebook yesterday. It said something along the lines of each month has 30-31 days in it, until you're due next week. Then there is 1567 days. This made me laugh. That is EXACTLY how we feel right now. Why does the last week of pregnancy seem to take much longer than the entire pregnancy?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

lalabugs said:


> Slight change in Nillas udder today. I seen a post on facebook yesterday. It said something along the lines of each month has 30-31 days in it, until you're due next week. Then there is 1567 days. This made me laugh. That is EXACTLY how we feel right now. Why does the last week of pregnancy seem to take much longer than the entire pregnancy?


ANTICIPATION.....it will get you every time


----------



## lalabugs

It does! The days feel like they're going slow. Trying to distract myself. So far distracting myself with other things to do is only helping a little bit. 
Have the kidding bag set and ready.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

lalabugs said:


> It does! The days feel like they're going slow. Trying to distract myself. So far distracting myself with other things to do is only helping a little bit.
> Have the kidding bag set and ready.


Start a project in the house, as soon as you are knee deep into the middle of it....your goats will go into labor


----------



## lalabugs

I need to. Now to figure out what project to start.


----------



## lalabugs

Nillas udder is filling. I really hope Saturday is the day. Checked our forecast, it's calling for snow on Sunday. We had a talk this morning. Hope Nilla does not wait until it's snowing.


----------



## lalabugs

Nilla is acting off today. I seen her have contractions. No pushing. I think they're just pre labor contractions getting babies into position. She was not interested in grain. She ate a couple bites. No goo and udder is not full. One thing that is concerning me is her vulva is swollen.  The swelling is at the top right of her vulva. 





I have to head to the city today. I hope she does not progress while we're gone.


----------



## lalabugs

Today is day 145 for Nilla. She does not look like she will be kidding today. Her udder is filling, but not full. The swelling on her vulva is worse today. Really hope she kids soon. The swelling is concerning me. Rhea has 7 days until day 145.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

lalabugs said:


> I need to. Now to figure out what project to start.


Spring cleaning!! ...?


----------



## lalabugs

I had a lot to do yesterday and today. Still no change in Nilla. Tomorrow is deep cleaning. She'll kid........ eventually.


----------



## lalabugs

Nillas udder is SLOWLY filling. She's keeping us on our toes. It is already cold here. Waiting for the storm to roll in. We'll be deep cleaning today. I have to leave really early in the am to take our dog to get fixed in the city tomorrow. I am stressing over it now. Our vet we use, refuses to fix an animal after a certain age. The other vet is booked out months. Only option is to take him to the city.


----------



## lalabugs

Nillas udder is still no where near filled. She is holding out. She is driving us crazy. Her ligaments are still there. Soft but still very much there. 

Took our dog down to the city vet this morning. Have to pick him up first thing tomorrow morning. 

Rhea is due Saturday. We'll see if she will be a hold out as well. Kinda hope she is. Have plans to go pick up a buckling Saturday.


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Our bulldog got really sick last summer..she’s 8.  We had spent thousands trying to breed her.  Invetro, everything.  Never worked.  Last year, she had surgery because it turned out to be a pyometra...basically an infected uterus.  But, she had a few very large tumors .  That’s why she was infertile!!  We didn’t have it tested for cancer.  Nothing they could’ve done if it were beside remove it, and they did.  She’s great now!!  Fat as ever!!

Glad Nilla didn’t go while you were gone...hope she goes soon!!


----------



## lalabugs

Sounds like your dog went through a lot. Pyometra can be a killer. Glad She is happy and healthy now. 

Nilla of course......isn't showing signs it'll be today. Udder is slightly bigger.

Here is our future sire.





Getting ready to leave to go get our dog from the vet.


----------



## lalabugs

Rhea has dropped. She looks hippy now. Rhea has 4 days until 145.


----------



## lalabugs

Nillas prolapse is a lot larger today. Checked Nillas ligaments this am before leaving to get our dog. Her ligaments were slightly soft. Just checked her ligaments again. One side I can not find at all, the other side is super soft. It took me a minute to find it. Her udder is still not full. Maybe by tomorrow night? We shall see.

While I was checking Nillas ligaments I seen Rheas kids going crazy. Her right side was bouncing a lot!


----------



## lalabugs

Well no huge udder this morning. Still need to check her ligaments again. Her udder is filling just ever so slowly. I have not had a Nigerian go over day 147 before. 

Rhea is now at 3 days until 145. Her udder is really starting to change. 

I know Nillas and Rheas breed dates as I hand bred them. I have no breed date for Marie. I can only imagine how much i'm going to stress over her. Marie has a due date of May 30th to June 18th. :/


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Seriously no babies yet thats just done right disgraceful do they know that all of us are waiting honestly they have to do their doe code to the world.


----------



## lalabugs

I think she is enjoying making us wait.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

lalabugs said:


> Sounds like your dog went through a lot. Pyometra can be a killer. Glad She is happy and healthy now.
> 
> Nilla of course......isn't showing signs it'll be today. Udder is slightly bigger.
> 
> Here is our future sire.
> View attachment 70380
> 
> Getting ready to leave to go get our dog from the vet.


We are letting go of our buckling because he looks to be way too big to breed with the girls he’s not related to, and he’s the smaller of the two!  The other I banded two days ago.  Couldn’t let him go.  It’s a sham too, these guys are beautiful colorings, in my eyes at least....’agouti’ is what I got from another thread on here...makes them sound fancy!!  The second guy, Walter, is going, but he’s going to a farm that I sold my ducks too, so that makes me happy!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

lalabugs said:


> Well no huge udder this morning. Still need to check her ligaments again. Her udder is filling just ever so slowly. I have not had a Nigerian go over day 147 before.
> 
> Rhea is now at 3 days until 145. Her udder is really starting to change.
> 
> I know Nillas and Rheas breed dates as I hand bred them. I have no breed date for Marie. I can only imagine how much i'm going to stress over her. Marie has a due date of May 30th to June 18th. :/


Geez!!  I wasn’t sure of my dates, but they were spot on...I wish, for your sake, something happens soon!!


----------



## lalabugs

Your guys are adorable! Deciding who stays and who is sold, is hard. 

Well still no kids. Nillas udder is filling. But still not full. Day 150 today. She is driving us crazy!!! Yesterday she kept going off and hiding away from the herd. This morning she has a little goo & head pressing. I have no clue when she will kid. Nilla this morning. 




Mrs Rhea is due in 2 days. Her udder is starting to fill. We'll see if she kids day 145 or if she decides to hold out as well.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Well, if you’re seeing the the goo, I’d think it’ll be soon. Hope not overnight!!


----------



## lalabugs

It's a tiny amount of goo. Not the string of amber goo. She's still staying away from the herd. Do not want to keep her locked up until she's actually in labor. 
Would not mind if it's at night. Have a drs appointment in the morning.


----------



## lalabugs

I noticed that Marie is starting to get an udder. Not anything huge. The upper part of her udder is meatier than it use to be. Makes me wonder if she's due sooner than the dates I was given. The earliest with the dates given is not until May 30th. 

I usually notice around 8 weeks out that the does start to make an udder. I'd be happier with April babies than May. April is a lot cooler than May. 
Here is a comparison picture from the night we brought her home and a pic from today.


----------



## lalabugs

Well Rhea is due tomorrow. Rheas udder doubled in size. However it's no where near full. She's got a very tiny udder. However she already has goo. She hasn't had goo. Nillas udder is still not full. Driving me nuts. 

I'm suppose to take my boys clothes shopping tomorrow. We have to go into the city for that as we have no shops like that up here. Plus picking the buckling up tomorrow. We shall see what the does look like in the am.


----------



## lalabugs

Both Nilla and Rhea do not have a full udder. We're suppose to get a storm tomorrow. Hopefully they'll kid tomorrow. Day 152 for Nilla, Day 145 for Rhea. 
We will be leaving to get our new buck this afternoon. I can not wait to bring him home.


----------



## lalabugs

Still no huge udders. Rhea is acting really strange this am. She did not eat any of her grain this am. She is screaming. She wants my daughter RIGHT next to her. She is usually very skittish and only comes during feeding time. Not wanting us to touch her. Her udder is larger, but not full or tight. Hopefully in the next 24 hours with her odd behavior.


----------



## lalabugs

Well my goats are not following any of the rules! Rhea screamed her head off ALL day yesterday. Checked her several times. I decided to lock the does back up early in case she did go into labor.
I watched the camera for hours. She'd have 1 good contraction every 10-30 minutes. Mostly small contractions. I went out and checked her at 9pm.
Her udder was still super small not tight or full.

I decide to go to bed. I get woke up to blood curdling screams from Rhea at 11pm.

I yell to my oldest daughter. She's up already. I grab our kidding bag and head out to Rhea.

When we get into the pen i see a hoof and a nose/tongue. Not sure how long the kid had been there but it was trying to breath. Cleaned it's nose. Rhea wasn't making progress. I grabbed the one hoof and pulled with her contractions. Once I got the leg out most of the way, Rhea pushed him out. We got him cleaned up, cord dipped. Out came another one.
Rhea had twins! 1 buck 1 doe. The buck looks just like the sire.
I'm worried Rhea will not make enough milk for both with her small udder. It's the smallest udder I've ever seen.
This is the doe. 







Buck










Nilla still is not looking full either. Not sure how much longer she can hold out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

If she isn't you can us store bought cow milk as a sub. I had to with my first kids the replacer just made them sick. And ironically my calf also refuses to eat the replacers she now is on regular milk. And I would just watch to make sure she might fill in a bit late. Better to make sure and if they wage their tails while eating they are getting something. And you said (if i remember correctly) that she a ff so might take her body time to adjust. Oh and congratulations and good job to all three of you.


----------



## lalabugs

She is a FF. I have some frozen goats colostrum. Just do not want to use it all, with having 2 more does to kid. I'm hoping to not need to supplement them, but we will see what happens. I'll bring her in on the stand later today to clean her up and see her udder. See if she has any milk in her after the kids eating all day.


----------



## lalabugs

My oldest daughter just reminded me that Nilla had a second breeding. I completely forgot. It was strange. She let the buck breed her 1 time. That's it. She was not interested in him after that 1 breeding. It was 27 days after the breeding where she would be due 2/29. I had to go back into my breeding notes to find the day. I have never had a doe before only allow a buck to breed her 1 time through out the entire day. 

Assumed she took the first time. We have had does that did this before but took the first time. It's possible Nilla is not due until the 27th of this month. If that's the case she got cdt way to early. 

We will not be retaining Rheas kids. We hope to retain a kid from Nilla and Nyx. Depending on what they have.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

lalabugs said:


> Well my goats are not following any of the rules! Rhea screamed her head off ALL day yesterday. Checked her several times. I decided to lock the does back up early in case she did go into labor.
> I watched the camera for hours. She'd have 1 good contraction every 10-30 minutes. Mostly small contractions. I went out and checked her at 9pm.
> Her udder was still super small not tight or full.
> 
> I decide to go to bed. I get woke up to blood curdling screams from Rhea at 11pm.
> 
> I yell to my oldest daughter. She's up already. I grab our kidding bag and head out to Rhea.
> 
> When we get into the pen i see a hoof and a nose/tongue. Not sure how long the kid had been there but it was trying to breath. Cleaned it's nose. Rhea wasn't making progress. I grabbed the one hoof and pulled with her contractions. Once I got the leg out most of the way, Rhea pushed him out. We got him cleaned up, cord dipped. Out came another one.
> Rhea had twins! 1 buck 1 doe. The buck looks just like the sire.
> I'm worried Rhea will not make enough milk for both with her small udder. It's the smallest udder I've ever seen.
> This is the doe. View attachment 70705View attachment 70706View attachment 70707
> 
> Buck
> View attachment 70708View attachment 70709View attachment 70710View attachment 70711
> 
> Nilla still is not looking full either. Not sure how much longer she can hold out.


The do’s looks just like my doeling Sugar!! They are sweet!! Congrats!!!!  Hopefully Nilla will go fast and smooth!!!👌


----------



## lalabugs

Thank you. They are adorable. Rhea seems to be producing enough for both of them. Every time we check her she still has milk. They're eating, bouncing around. We're not milking Rhea. She's our crazy doe. We're focusing on making sure her kids are friendly.

Pretty sure Nilla is due on the second date. Her udder is a lot bigger today, however it's still not full. Her udder is going to be huge by the time she kids. She should have 2 weeks left.
10 days until Nyx's 145 days. We'll see if she kids then. Her udder is growing slowly. I can not wait for Nilla and Nyx to kid. They will be our milkers.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

lalabugs said:


> Thank you. They are adorable. Rhea seems to be producing enough for both of them. Every time we check her she still has milk. They're eating, bouncing around. We're not milking Rhea. She's our crazy doe. We're focusing on making sure her kids are friendly.
> 
> Pretty sure Nilla is due on the second date. Her udder is a lot bigger today, however it's still not full. Her udder is going to be huge by the time she kids. She should have 2 weeks left.
> 10 days until Nyx's 145 days. We'll see if she kids then. Her udder is growing slowly. I can not wait for Nilla and Nyx to kid. They will be our milkers.


Soooo, does this mean you can finally relax??


----------



## lalabugs

At least 9 days to relax. Tomorrow I get to go out and deal with the craziness that is happening because of the Coronavirus. We need hay and a little grocery shopping. We're calling for another storm. Everyone is freaking out over the Coronavirus and we do not have a case in our county. Tomorrow is going to be interesting.


----------



## lalabugs

7 days until day 145 for Nyx. We're under a winter storm warning this week. Nyx will not get her pre kidding shave until after the winter weather advisory is over. Either Thursday or Friday. I usually shave them when they're 7 days away from day 145.


----------



## lalabugs

Rhea and her babies went to a good home the other day. Really nice family got them. Could not be happier. 

Nyx udder is filling nicely. 4 days until day 145. 

Maries udder is filling nicely. Very noticeable difference from last weeks picture.


----------



## lalabugs

Any guesses on when you think Marie will kid? Here is her udder progress pictures. 



My plan is to give her CDT next weekend and hope that it's around the right time.


----------



## lalabugs

Now the countdown is down to Nyx and Nilla, who will deliver first? 150 days for Nyx, is day 146 for Nilla. Nillas udder is big!!! She's going to have a big udder once she finishes filling. I can not wait for these two to kid.

I had to move Nyx into the stall next to the kidding pen. Nyx is to darn smart! She figured out where the camera is. She continued to get a hold of the cords. Even with them being wrapped up away from the goats. She is the only one taking her time to figure out how to get a hold of the cords. They're basic usb cords, like you would use for your phone. Thankfully we have extras. She broke 2 already. No matter what we did to keep the cords out of reach, she figured a way to get a hold of it. Thankfully I can see the other stall with the camera. I can keep an eye on Nilla and Nyx at the same time. Now Nilla is in the birthing stall. Out of all goats we have had, Nyx is the only one to mess with the camera.

Poor Nilla is HUGE! The swelling on her vulva has returned.

Nyx this morning.




Nilla this morning.


----------



## lalabugs

Today is day 145 for Nyx. Not much change in her udder. Nilla however, big change! She's walking funny because of how big it is.


----------



## lalabugs

Nilla kidded this morning. Day 142. Triplet does!!!! Same buck that bred Rhea. Complete different coloration!

We are retaining 1 doe. We pulled her to bottle feed. The other two are with Nilla.


----------



## lalabugs

Nyx's udder is filling, but no where near full. Today is day 146 for Nyx.


----------



## thistlebloom

Congratulations on your 3 little does!


----------



## lalabugs

Took some better pictures of the does. M3 & M4 were on my bed when I took the pic. I'm retaining M4.


----------



## lalabugs

M4 is the doeling we are retaining, we named her Ruth. I love Ruth's color. DH loves M3 coloring. M3 and M5 are reserved. They have a wonderful home lined up. 

I am anxiously waiting for Nyx to go into labor. Her udder is not full, ligaments are soft. She has already dropped. Today is day 147. We're calling for snow tomorrow. If Nyx listens to the doe code, sometime during the snow storm she will go into labor.


----------



## lalabugs

Nyx is in labor! It's the early small pushes right now. Udder is full and tight, ligaments are gone. Ligaments have been gone since last night. Love her FF udder. Can not wait for her to start really pushing!


----------



## lalabugs

Nyx had a LARGE mini mancha buck. I was really hoping to get a doe out of her. He weighs 8lbs!!! We had to help pull him, since he was so large. He's adorable! He'll be a great pet for someone.


----------



## lalabugs

My daughters are in love with him. Trying to convince me we have a purpose to keep him. If only he was a she.


----------



## lalabugs

I shaved Marie yesterday. Her udder is getting big, no where near full. I can not wait for her to freshen to see her full udder and what she produces.


----------



## lalabugs

Marie is in labor! We have goo and pushing! Over a month earlier than we were told. Cdt was pointless since it was so late.


----------



## lalabugs

Huge single buckling. He was breech, she wasn't making progress. With me pulling while she pushed, we were able to get him out. He's 11 pounds!

I feel bad for Marie. She is still in such horrible shape. Her coat is horrible, she's still thin. The plan is to let her raise him, then try to dry her up to get in better shape.


----------



## lalabugs

All the babies are growing. Nillas babies are all 8.5 lbs. Nyx's buck is at 14.7. Maries buck is up to 14.8. I need to get some pictures of the babies. They're all so adorable. 

Marie was not producing enough milk for her buckling. We had to pull him to bottle feed. I am emotional when it comes to Marie. She should not have been bred in the shape she was in before we got her. When we brought her home, she had internal and external parasites, was anemic, and severely under weight. You can feel every bone with no meat/fat to her. Even after getting all her parasite issues taken care of, the attempt to get her in better condition did not happen because it all went to her buckling. 

Now she's in milk. At first she was not making much milk. To the point we had to pull her buckling. He had no life to him. He laid around all day, he would get up and eat. Then go right back to sleeping, he lacked energy when up. He was wobbly and only getting worse. Right now we are milking Marie, until we can wean her buckling. Once we wean him we will be drying Marie up.


----------



## Margali

lalabugs said:


> She continued to get a hold of the cords. Even with them being wrapped up away from the goats. She is the only one taking her time to figure out how to get a hold of the cords. They're basic usb cords, like you would use for your phone.


Just catching up on your thread. You can use  apiece of PVC as a cord conduit with it secured to wall with U shape clips. I helped friend do this at her barn awhile ago.

So many cute healthy babies!


----------



## lalabugs

That is an awesome idea! I will have to get that set up before next kidding season. Thank you!


----------



## lalabugs

My oldest daughter thinks Kate is pregnant. 

When we picked up Kate we were given two different time frames when she might be due (if she is pregnant). She was put with two different bucks. The first set of dates with buck A have come and gone. But the dates for buck B have not. If she got bred by buck B, her latest due date would be July 9th, going off of 145 days. 

We have had her 2 months. Her breeder just posted one of her mini lamanchas gave birth a week ago. It is possible Kate is in fact pregnant and she was to early to test positive. We will be sending blood off tomorrow. We will see what the test results say.


----------



## lalabugs

Got an updated picture of Kate. She's come a long way. First picture when we brought her home. Second picture today. She's looking a bit round. Got all the goats blood pulled, will be sending it off today. We should have results by end of day Friday.


----------



## lalabugs

Kate is not bred. Thank goodness. She is just being well fed.


----------



## lalabugs

Last night was the first time we separated Nilla from her doelings to look at her udder. We did not immediately milk her out. We let her doelings out to nurse. Only milking the excess. The second picture is a weird angle because she kept moving wanting scratches. Nillas doelings are a month old today. We will get a weight on them and give them CD&T. I need to get pictures of Nyx's udder.


----------

